# Opinions wanted on these 2 trainers in Atlanta area



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi All,

We THOUGHT we were seeing dents in the wall with Woolf's fear aggression, after this last week that was wishful thinking. We are thinking an entire new direction may be needed with him, so we are once again looking at trainers.

We met with one last night - Dog's Gone Smart Gene Singletary - his method is different to say the least. It's done in one 1 1/2 hour visit in home with a possible follow up visit. We've checked references with clientele he's had in the past. All were happy with the results, only one had an issue same as we do with Woolf and that was her second dog trained with this trainer. Has anyone heard of him, trained with him and have good or bad comments?

Sunday we are going to an open house with this facility - The Park Training Academy. The Academy is joint effort between Rita Maccallon, founder and owner of The Park Pet Retreat, and Chris Redenbach CDBC, owner and founder of The Balanced Dog. Any comments on this one? 

Thanks all


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have heard good reviews about The Park Pet Retreat for doggy day care and boarding, but I don't know anything about the training there. I don't know anything about the first trainer, either (sorry).

If you are looking for a trainer that deals with fear reactivity/reactive dogs, we are very happy with Meredith Minkin at Canine PhD. She has worked wonders with my fear reactive GSD Frieda. Let me know if you want more details about the training .


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Annette,

I am in Southern Gwinnett.

Neo, yes please share more about your experience with Canine Phd.


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sent you a PM .


----------

